

When US, UK doctors refuse to prescribe Indian drugs, it reeks of racism - vikas0380
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/home/sunday-times/all-that-matters/When-US-UK-doctors-refuse-to-prescribe-Indian-drugs-it-reeks-of-racism/articleshow/48725863.cms/?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=TOI

======
a3n
[http://query.nytimes.com/search/sitesearch/?action=click&con...](http://query.nytimes.com/search/sitesearch/?action=click&contentCollection&region=TopBar&WT.nav=searchWidget&module=SearchSubmit&pgtype=Homepage#/indian%20pharmaceutical%20FDA)

There is a concern. The articles about Ranbaxy are the most interesting. I
learned that the FDA has their own badged and armed law enforcement officers.

My impression of Indian corruption vs American/Western corruption (never
worked or lived in India, and I'm not saying corruption is universal in either
case) is:

Indian: take this bribe so that we can manufacture potentially unsafe things,
in potentially unsafe working conditions. Consistent safety and quality is too
expensive.

American/Western: take this bribe/campaign contribution so that we can extend
our patent protection or protectionism, while making this likely safe product
that wouldn't be profitable (enough) if everyone could make it.

------
sklogic
Misleading title. Doctors in the UK prescribe active components, not brands.

